# YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" (YBH 8350)



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## aced75 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*

awesome pics, love this watch!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*



aced75 said:


> awesome pics, love this watch!


Thanks aced75


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*

In the pirate's chest


----------



## kelvinjames (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*

wow, it look's really bad ass, would love to have it in my collection


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## apextwin (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*

Awesome watch. Great mix of classic design elements with comic-book style dial.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*



apextwin said:


> Awesome watch. *Great mix of classic design elements with comic-book style dial.*


Thanks apextwin 

Yup, that's the spirit ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • 'Bond' ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## turbojoly (Oct 21, 2014)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*

Wow Superbe!

Beautiful timepiece, if it's not too much asking what's the price tag of this watch? What's the case diameter?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*



turbojoly said:


> Wow Superbe!
> 
> Beautiful timepiece, if it's not too much asking what's the price tag of this watch? What's the case diameter?


Thanks turbojoly 

Retail price for this version was 590€ (I got mine -70% in a private sale :-! ). It's out of stock now.

Diameter is Ø*44mm* without crown (Ø*46mm* with crown)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • DD*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*



saveit30 said:


> Great pictures very cool watch with great detail


Thanks, saveit30


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • Black rubber band - red stitchings*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • Maroon ZULU*


----------



## carpeeyon (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*

if you dont mind me asking, what do you use for taking photos? 
they are stunning
cheers


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*



carpeeyon said:


> if you dont mind me asking, what do you use for taking photos?
> they are stunning
> cheers


Hi carpeeyon,

I use a very basic *FUJI HS25* EXR bridge camera.










Not the best camera (too dark, not the brightest colors either)&#8230; but after 3 years, I've learnt how to use several programs & modes, and I finally get what I what&#8230; but it was a long road ;-)

And very light post-processing with Mac OS integrated software "*Photos*", which is both fast & efficient (I'm not using Photoshop anymore).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • PVD ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • Bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE"*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • Velcro strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • "DeadPool" strap b-)*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • "DeadPool" strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • Black leather bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • PVD ZULU*


----------



## Watch Mechanic (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*

They are nice clear photos of an amazing looking watches. I wish my photos were that good.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • Mesh*


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*

Nice pictures!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*



WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Nice pictures!


Thanks mate


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • "DeadPool" strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • [Sand-Red-Olive] nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • Orange nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • Maroon ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • PVD ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • Orange nylon strap*


----------



## Culto (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*

Perfect for a biker!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • Black nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## bighurt35 (Feb 26, 2014)

Wear it in good health?


----------



## bighurt35 (Feb 26, 2014)

lol typo - Wear it in good health!!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • 'Coffee' leather ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • PU leather ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • Red leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • Black ZULU*


----------



## aunderscoreham (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*

That's a cool looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*



aunderscoreham said:


> That's a cool looking watch!


Thanks, aunderscoreham


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On BOND Zulu 😎


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## andmont_7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Really like the skull dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On coffee leather ZULU :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Carbon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*France ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Black ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Red leather*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PU leather ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Red rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Halloween 2022*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------

